# Yogi Bear Movie - Dec 17, 2010



## tdickensheets (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes they are making a Yogi Bear. Dec 17, 2010


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 4, 2010)

Incoming 1,000,000,000 blockbuster.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 4, 2010)

What the hell.

HEY HOLLYWOOD STOP RUINING OLD CARTOONS PLZKTHX.


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 4, 2010)

link for proof


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 4, 2010)

"Dan Aykroyd will voice Yogi, Justin Timberlake will voice his pal, Boo Boo, and Christine Taylor will voice his girlfriend, Cindy Bear. Anna Faris plays a nature-documentary film-maker following the escapades of Yogi in Jellystone Park.  Tom Cavanagh will be playing the part of Ranger Smith." from Wikipedia.

I hope wikipedia is wrong about this. Justin Timberlake as Boo Boo...Don Messick is rolling around in his grave.


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 4, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> "Dan Aykroyd will voice Yogi, Justin Timberlake will voice his pal, Boo Boo, and Christine Taylor will voice his girlfriend, Cindy Bear. Anna Faris plays a nature-documentary film-maker following the escapades of Yogi in Jellystone Park. Tom Cavanagh will be playing the part of Ranger Smith." from Wikipedia.
> 
> I hope wikipedia is wrong about this. Justin Timberlake as Boo Boo...Don Messick is rolling around in his grave.


 Justin Timberlake sounds awful for Boo Boo, he's (Boo) too cute for that. Is it cg?


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 4, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> Justin Timberlake sounds awful for Boo Boo, he's (Boo) too cute for that. Is it cg?


 From what wikipedia says it is. I have no other source.


----------



## hamstar (Feb 4, 2010)

KILL IT WITH FIRE!!


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 4, 2010)

hamstar said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE!!


 Hollywood has already done that with most of my favorite childhood memories.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 4, 2010)

Make it 3D!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> Make it 3D!


Oh i love you.

"Hey hey bubu lets go get us some pickinick baskets" 
These stupid kids nowadays watch bullshit movies like shrek and stuff like that.  They need to see a real cartoon.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 4, 2010)

IMDB proof  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1302067/

Synopsis:



> Jellystone Park has been losing business, so greedy Mayor Brown decides to shut it down and sell the land. That means families will no longer be able to experience the natural beauty of the outdoors -- and, even worse, Yogi and Boo Boo will be tossed out of the only home they've ever known. Faced with his biggest challenge ever, Yogi must prove that he really is "smarter than the average bear" as he and Boo Boo join forces with their old nemesis Ranger Smith to find a way to save Jellystone Park from closing forever.



erm...


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 4, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> IMDB proof  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1302067/
> 
> Synopsis:
> 
> ...



Will there be a love scene?


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> Make it 3D!


No! Anything but that!
Make is RealD instead...

Anyway... seriously? Can I seriously believe this?

Alpha and Omega looks way better than this...
Because it's a movie about wolves...

I never liked Yogi much to begin with anyway.

Hollywood, instead of basing things off cartoons and books have you ever once though of going back to the days when... oh, I don't know, people could actually come up with their own ideas?!


----------



## pheonix (Feb 4, 2010)

How gay in a bad way.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> No! Anything but that!
> Make is RealD instead...
> 
> Anyway... seriously? Can I seriously believe this?
> ...



It's like Balto in a park. XD


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> No! Anything but that!
> Make is RealD instead...
> 
> Anyway... seriously? Can I seriously believe this?
> ...


 Lol. Originality in Hollywood? PREPOSTEROUS!


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Lol. Originality in Hollywood? PREPOSTEROUS!


I know, but I'm an optimist...
You never know, it could happen!
Okay, no, that's a lie...



> It's like Balto in a park. XD


I liked Balto... I watch it when I relive my young childhood.
It's for kids, but I'm so gonna see it... plus it's in RealD. =D


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> No! Anything but that!
> Make is RealD instead...
> 
> Anyway... seriously? Can I seriously believe this?
> ...


A movie about wolfs?  
Furry is taking over man, slowly but surely our influence is spreading. 
HAHAHAHA


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> Will there be a love scene?



Rule 34 will prevail I'm afraid.

Please tell me this isn't going to be live action.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> No! Anything but that!
> Make is RealD instead...
> 
> Anyway... seriously? Can I seriously believe this?
> ...



Alpha and Omega is now on my must see list for 2010.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Rule 34 will prevail I'm afraid.
> 
> Please tell me this isn't going to be live action.


 I hate to break it to you...BUT, its going to be done like Alvin and the Chipmunks.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

> A movie about wolfs?
> Furry is taking over man, slowly but surely our influence is spreading.
> HAHAHAHA


Yup, an Alpha wolf and an Omega wold to be exact... in case you couldn't figure that out. lol
Furries will take over the world... like Nazi's, _except we'll do it right!_



> Alpha and Omega is now on my must see list for 2010.


This.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I hate to break it to you...BUT, its going to be done like Alvin and the Chipmunks.



God dammit! Hollywood blows.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> No! Anything but that!
> Make is RealD instead...
> 
> Anyway... seriously? Can I seriously believe this?
> ...



Hey!  We've already got a furry driven movie that has wolves! D:<


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

Sooooo... I guess I gotta see that one too then!


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 4, 2010)

How they got the extremely talented Dan Aykroyd to agree to do this shit is beyond me. And since when does a National Park need to make money?


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Feb 4, 2010)

NO.






FUCK. NO.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 5, 2010)

Honestly, I thought Yogi Bear was pretty terrible, along with Huckleberry Hound, Chan Clan, Jabberjaw, etc. It's not the animation or age of it that I have a problem with, it's just that everything Hanna-Barbera had back then was about as funny as you're average Garfield strip.

Plus, this kind of thing never ends well. They've already did Underdog, and did anyone like that movie? Anyone at all?

Anyway, call me when they make a Swat Kats movie. Sure, it's not like that show was any better, but I'd still watch it.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 6, 2010)

Kill it with napalm!

Stop fucking old shit up, Hollywood. The only reason for this is $$$$$$$$


----------

